# Mentions légales



## Troupian

*Moderator note: Multiple threads have been merged to create this one*

This looks easy but I am not happy with "legal definitions". The expression is very common in French but I don't see its English equivalent. Help would be welcome. Merci d'avance


----------



## cyb

legal policy ?


----------



## DDT

I think the best would be to provide some more context...I know the expression, it can be related to different subjects...

DDT


----------



## charlie2

"legal notice", I think, that is to say, if this is what you mean:http://www.symantec.com/legal/legal_note.html.


----------



## la grive solitaire

I'd suggest "legal information"--but the context could make a difference.


----------



## Troupian

Grive S: Many thanks for your idea, which certainly suits my case best out of the various replies proffered. I had come round to the excessively round-about "legal conditions and obligations" but will ditch this in favour of your traduc. (As regards context, the term is the heading of a rather wordy document, which explains why I kept my query brief.)


----------



## finismundo

Quelqu'un connait l'équivalent en anglais de l'expression "mentions légales" qui apparaît souvent comme rubrique de bas de page (footing) de sites internet ? Je vois "Privacy policy", "Terms of use", j'ai vu aussi "Legal" tout simplement, mais ne sais pas lequel est mieux... Merci !


----------



## Quaeitur

They all mean different things 
_
Privacy policy_ = *politique de confidentialité *(this would include mentions of the Loi informatique et liberté in the French version)

_Terms of use _= *Conditions d'utilisation*

_Legal _isn't quite correct as a stand alone. *Legal notice* would be better, and would mean roughly *mentions légales *


----------



## fubuki

Nous, nous avons mis : "Legal info"
Et c'est aussi une expression que je retrouve régulièrement dans les sites.


----------



## finismundo

Merci à vous tous, j'ai sans doute les spécifications qu'il me faut pour pouvoir choisir!


----------



## KDCOL

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais valider que la traduction en UK de "*Mentions légales*" = *Legal statement*, sans S à statement.

Et non : Imprint ou disclaimer ou disclosure.

Merci


----------



## Squiggle

According to reverso it's "legal notice"


----------



## KDCOL

many thanks Suiggle.
I think that "legal Statement" used in US. I found this expression in US website.


----------



## Striker

Terms & conditions?
Although I also see "Legal information" on a site I tranaslated... but think I would have been better with "Terms & conditions".


----------



## Wodwo

'Terms and Conditions' is what you see on English language websites. You usually have to click to say you've read them.

I came here just to check that 'terms and conditions' and 'mentions légales' covered the same kind of document, and nothing has persuaded me that they don't, but if anyone thinks they are different I hope they will say so.


----------



## qusiemargo

It would seem that "terms and conditions" would be best for a shopping site. But if we are only stating the legal status of an organisation, and information about copyright concerning what is posted on the site, I tend to prefer "legal statement". Thank you, wodwo, for your very clear analysis of the question.


----------



## qusiemargo

FYI: I'd like to share a great site I've just found for examples of legal policies in English for those who might be interested:
http://www.businesslink.gov.uk/bdot...076141950&r.s=sc&r.t=RESOURCES&type=RESOURCES


----------



## a.labranche

Bonjour  I've found this forum invaluable in the past few years for research but have never posted before so a quick thank you first to all the forum members!

My question is about the very typical 'Mentions Legales' found in the footer of French websites. I'm currently translating a site and included under this header is legal info about the company (capital, registration number, location, etc.), info about the site designer and the site host, as well as all the good stuff about privacy, linking, rights, etc. Because all this is included something like 'Terms of Use' or 'Privacy Policy' seem to restrictive to me. I was leaning towards 'Site Information'. Thoughts? Anyone have any ideas for established web vocab on this?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Kelly B

Notices, maybe, with or without Legal? or perhaps About Us, if it's an informal sort of website?


----------



## a.labranche

Kelly B said:


> Notices, maybe, with or without Legal? or perhaps About Us, if it's an informal sort of website?


Thanks for your response! Legal Notices would be sticking as closely as possible to the original but I worry just that it isn't used that much on sites in English, but maybe I'm thinking about it too much? 

(It is a business site so relatively formal and there is another section describing the company which would be a better match for 'About Us'.)


----------



## Kecha

As the name suggests, there's a law that says what must be stated in those, see http://vosdroits.service-public.fr/professionnels-entreprises/F31228.xhtml

The additional stuff, like the terms of use, are put in there out of laziness or for the sake of keeping the site trimmed, but it's not part of the compulsory things.


----------



## christelleny

Les "mentions légales" sont les mentions _obligatoires_ à inclure sur le site (cf. définition ici). Elles incluent généralement le nom, la raison sociale, l'adresse et le téléphone de l'hébergeur/de la compagnie/de la personne à qui le site appartient.

Dans votre cas, cependant, il semble que bien plus soit inclus... Trop pour "Site Information", et trop pour "Terms of Use".

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais visité de site où toutes ces infos soient combinées dans un seul titre. Généralement, elles sont séparées (Corporate, Terms of Use, Privacy Policy, Site Information, etc.)

J'opterais sans doute simplement pour *Information* (généralement le titre précédent les sous-titres mentionnés ci-dessus).

Edit: Kelly B's option (*Notices*) sounds good too.


----------



## a.labranche

Thank you so much for all your input!


----------



## wildan1

I think the best way to render this might be _Legal Notices._


----------



## a.labranche

Thanks! I think so too. It's a little ball of knots really because later on in sub-headings I have "DROITS D'AUTEURS ET D'UTILISATION" and "Dispositions légales".


----------



## Kecha

But these "dispositions légales" are in regards to "droits d'auteurs et d'utilisation" (i.e how to quote us / our trademarks etc) this is different to the "mentions légales" which is the compulsory information all websites must have by law.


----------



## Nicomon

I have seen "_Legal_" by itself on the English side of several bilingual websites that have _Mentions légales_ on the French side.
*Note :* The second word shouldn't be capitalized in French.

If _Legal_ by itself won't do, I have a personal preference for _Legal Information._


----------



## wildan1

I think we could all make up whatever here, since this is a specific French/EU law that (as far as I know) has now counterpart in any English-speaking country.


----------



## Nicomon

The bilingual sites that I referred to in my previous post are Canadian.

But I wasnt right about "_Legal Information_".
What you see the most on those sites (besides _Legal_  by itself) is "_Legal Notice_"  (in the singular).

For instance this one :
French : http://www.sanofi.ca/l/ca/fr/layout.jsp?scat=34EFBFB9-6B59-46C3-8F30-866F98C567D4
English  : http://www.sanofi.ca/l/ca/en/layout.jsp?scat=A7590CDE-DD9E-48E1-A6F2-88BFFCC9C5F6

And this other one:
French : http://www.adp.ca/fr-ca/legal.aspx
English : http://www.adp.ca/legal.aspx


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Why not just "*Legal Disclaimer[ s ]*" or "Disclaimer[ s ]?"

If you were to use "notices" I would keep it singular as Nicomon pointed out, "Legal Notice," which is an umbrella.


----------



## Nicomon

_Disclaimer_ is  more restrictive than_ mentions légales. _

That would normally be translated as :  _Avis de non-responsabilité.
_


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Ah. Merci comme toujours de tes lumières Nico!

Après avoir fait un tout p'tit peu de recherche j'ai trouvé comme toi « Legal Notice » et « Legal Information ».


----------

